# Who do I talk to about a wrong price at my store



## Targetking (Sep 4, 2021)

The fidget spinners are $2 each but the sign said $6 each.


----------



## Ringwraith917 (Sep 4, 2021)

Yourself. Change the sign or take it down if it's wrong don't wait and talk to someone else about it. Be proactive


----------



## Targetking (Sep 4, 2021)

I would but I'm guest advocate not pricing or sales floor.


----------



## Ringwraith917 (Sep 4, 2021)

Then the Toys DBO or whoever works in Toys, the Team Lead who is over Toys, or the Hardlines ETL. Don't start with the ETL


----------



## allnew2 (Sep 4, 2021)

You work in that store correct? You did the sign pricing training in workday ? Then it’s your job to do it too


----------



## Targetking (Sep 4, 2021)

allnew2 said:


> You work in that store correct? You did the sign pricing training in workday ? Then it’s your job to do it too


haven't yet but scheduled to.


----------



## allnew2 (Sep 4, 2021)

Targetking said:


> haven't yet but scheduled to.


If it’s in the vendor area by the fos you should take care of it. If it’s in toys ask the dbo to check it .


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Sep 5, 2021)

Replace the label & move on. There could be extra product pushed on the endcap. The spinners are hot now.


----------



## Targetking (Sep 5, 2021)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Replace the label & move on. There could be extra product pushed on the endcap. The spinners are hot now.


werent they popular 5 years ago then died so bad you found them in bargain bins?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Sep 6, 2021)

Targetking said:


> werent they popular 5 years ago then died so bad you found them in bargain bins?


Retro in action again. Also, vendors may not have access or find a tm to get labels done.


----------



## Targetking (Sep 6, 2021)

Retro?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Sep 6, 2021)

Targetking said:


> Retro?


When items were popular once & came back around to a new generation


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Sep 6, 2021)

Targetking said:


> I would but I'm guest advocate not pricing or sales floor.


Everyone is pricing. There is no pricing “team”. If you see an issue, fix it or tell your leader.


----------



## Anelmi (Sep 6, 2021)

Why wouldn't you just pull the sign down? Or when you are guest advocate and have to fix the price for the guest, use the wrong sign/price or whatever button it is in the register as your reason for changing the price?


----------



## Batteryguy556 (Sep 6, 2021)

Literally just take the sign down and tell someone if you don't know how. Whatever happened to personal responsibility?


----------



## ION the Prize (Sep 6, 2021)

Maybe this is an example of ASANTS.

At my store a lot of team members, like GM pushers, are not encouraged to be "proactive" on tasks like price corrections. If it's something that means you're going to stop pushing your U-boat, there are leaders who are going to want you to tell them so that you can get right back to pushing that U-boat.


----------



## happygoth (Sep 6, 2021)

All these people telling you to fix it, yeah, ok. If I stopped to correct all the mistakes I see in other areas I wouldn't have time to do my own work. Could be they are flexed there temporarily, who knows. I would let someone in that area know and move on.


----------



## seasonaldude (Sep 6, 2021)

ION the Prize said:


> Maybe this is an example of ASANTS.
> 
> At my store a lot of team members, like GM pushers, are not encouraged to be "proactive" on tasks like price corrections. If it's something that means you're going to stop pushing your U-boat, there are leaders who are going to want you to tell them so that you can get right back to pushing that U-boat.



Damn, that's crazy. GM's job isn't just to push. It's also to fix things as they go along. If I see a price error, I'm definitely going to go grab a printer, if I don't have one already which I normally do, and fix the issue. Definitely, ASANTS, I guess. My store isn't fixiated on how long it takes me to do things. As long as all of my shit is done by the time I leave, it's all good.


----------



## Zxy123456 (Sep 6, 2021)

Checkout out advocates can’t just leave the check lanes to fix a price issue.


----------



## Zxy123456 (Sep 6, 2021)

Ashfromoldsite said:


> Everyone is pricing. There is no pricing “team”. If you see an issue, fix it or tell your leader.


Guest advocates can’t always just fix things. We can’t leave the front to go fix a price issue.


----------



## seasonaldude (Sep 6, 2021)

Zxy123456 said:


> Checkout out advocates can’t just leave the check lanes to fix a price issue.



No one expects you to. If you make it right for the guest, it creates a guest price challenge task for salesfloor TMs to fix. Be aware, however, this is also how many GAs get caught "making it right for the guest" supposedly. Caught a former GATM discounting up to 90% off for "guests" on small appliances. AP was able to figure out who rather quickly when the info was passed onto them.

On a lighter note, if you come across something that you think needs immediate attention, just call it out on the walkie to a TM in the area.


----------



## allnew2 (Sep 6, 2021)

Zxy123456 said:


> Guest advocates can’t always just fix things. We can’t leave the front to go fix a price issue.


I wanted to say something but better not


----------



## DBZ (Sep 6, 2021)

Zxy123456 said:


> Guest advocates can’t always just fix things. We can’t leave the front to go fix a price issue.



If you have time enough to be on the sales floor, you could have the time to fix it. I was doing the price audits and found that the cost of something had gone up by $6. The ETL of that area was walking by so she showed me how to fix it, so I did. I'm not sure I can remember it though LOL. She had me print it off a printer in the back.  It seems like a lot of work for one or two labels. I wish I could have printed it off a hip printer. Other times I have found pricing errors, I would just turn the shelf label around. It might not be the right thing to do and sometimes you can't actually do that.


----------



## happygoth (Sep 7, 2021)

DBZ said:


> If you have time enough to be on the sales floor, you could have the time to fix it. I was doing the price audits and found that the cost of something had gone up by $6. The ETL of that area was walking by so she showed me how to fix it, so I did. I'm not sure I can remember it though LOL. She had me print it off a printer in the back.  It seems like a lot of work for one or two labels. I wish I could have printed it off a hip printer. Other times I have found pricing errors, I would just turn the shelf label around. It might not be the right thing to do and sometimes you can't actually do that.


I've turned shelf labels around or removed them if the price shown is lower than what the item is ringing.


----------



## Ringwraith917 (Sep 7, 2021)

Yes you should fix it yourself but bottom line is if you want to keep your job do whatever your leader tells you to do. Always listen to the higher-ranked leader and do what they say regardless of what the lower-ranked says about it. I don't know about you but I'm not here to make friends I'm here to pay the bills.


----------



## Targetking (Sep 4, 2021)

The fidget spinners are $2 each but the sign said $6 each.


----------



## Targetking (Sep 7, 2021)

Batteryguy556 said:


> Literally just take the sign down and tell someone if you don't know how. Whatever happened to personal responsibility?


someone took the sign down. I checked yesterday.


----------



## Targetking (Sep 7, 2021)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Retro in action again. Also, vendors may not have access or find a tm to get labels done.


I shoud buy a ton and st ore them in case they come back in style.


----------



## Zxy123456 (Sep 7, 2021)

DBZ said:


> If you have time enough to be on the sales floor, you could have the time to fix it. I was doing the price audits and found that the cost of something had gone up by $6. The ETL of that area was walking by so she showed me how to fix it, so I did. I'm not sure I can remember it though LOL. She had me print it off a printer in the back.  It seems like a lot of work for one or two labels. I wish I could have printed it off a hip printer. Other times I have found pricing errors, I would just turn the shelf label around. It might not be the right thing to do and sometimes you can't actually do that.


So your saying I have time leave a line of guests waiting to checkout to go fix a price.


----------



## Zxy123456 (Sep 7, 2021)

Batteryguy556 said:


> Literally just take the sign down and tell someone if you don't know how. Whatever happened to personal responsibility?


Guest advocates can’t just leave the check lanes to take down a sign. We can call for someone else too and I usually do.


----------



## commiecorvus (Sep 7, 2021)

Problem solved.
Thread over.
So cool when we win one.


----------

